# Need to reboot Compaq CQ58 - hard drive not visible in Bios



## bubbledrive87 (Dec 29, 2016)

Please can someone help me with the below?

Your PC/Device needs to be reapired.


The Boot Config Data for your PC is missing or contains errors.


File:\EFI\Microsoft\Boot\BCD

Error code: 0xc000000f


What does this mean?


I've entered Bios utility screen to change the order of the bios to launch the installation CD, and get as far as being able to 'repair laptop' but then I receive the above message on a blue screen. Just to note, the system menu from startup menu is missing. Also cannot see the hard drive in the Bios.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

What's the complete model number of that *Compaq Presario CQ58* series laptop?
(A dash and additional characters after *CQ58* comprises the complete model number)
What's the exact product number on it?
What's the exact Windows version on its Certificate-Of-Authenticity sticker?

---------------------------------------------------------------

What did you do to that laptop before that problem occurred?
Have you recently made any hardware changes to it?

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

bubbledrive87 said:


> Also cannot see the hard drive in the Bios.


Implies that it came loose or died.


----------



## bubbledrive87 (Dec 29, 2016)

Product: C6J39EA#ABU
Model: Compaq CQ58 -261SA
Serial: 5CB2372R2Y
Windows 8 is the exact version

Thanks for your help.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Product: C6J39EA#ABU
> Model: Compaq CQ58 -261SA
> Serial: 5CB2372R2Y
> Windows 8 is the exact version


*Compaq Presario CQ58-261SA Notebook PC* (C6J39EA)
It originally came with Windows 8 64-bit and with a 750 GB(698 GB) SATA 5400 RPM hard drive.

If your notebook's hard drive has failed and needs to be replaced, Windows 8 64-bit will need to be installed in it afterwards.
Neither HP customer service nor Computer Surgeons HP recovery center appear to have a recovery media disc kit available for purchase.
You may need to go HERE to obtain the media creation tool so you can download and save a Windows 8.1 ISO image and then create a bootable DVD or USB thumb drive.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## bubbledrive87 (Dec 29, 2016)

I've ran the necessary hard drive tests and all passed. Any advice on how I can make the hard drive visible in the bios and not just a reference to it as I think this could be the underlying problem to why the medial tool I already have is not working successfully.


----------

